# How to tease a newby



## IHT

alright, there's 4 guys waiting for some boxes in the mail, 2 of which are total newbies...

figured i'd tease them a little bit before i head to the post office.


----------



## IHT

oooooooo...


----------



## coppertop

What an a$$hole  

No really guys I was over when he was splitting up all the cigars.....they look wonderful. Enjoy these babies..........


----------



## IHT

aaaaaaaaahhhhhh....


----------



## Jeff

Holy Cow! I'm teased. I have to run to my class, but now I've got those cigars on my brain. :w


----------



## IHT

i'm gonna.... uh... uh.... aaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....

you da best, baby...


----------



## Da Klugs

IHT said:


> alright, there's 4 guys waiting for some boxes in the mail, 2 of which are total newbies...
> 
> figured i'd tease them a little bit before i head to the post office.


The only thing worse would be ..... I'm thinking...... Ok no that is the worst..IHT you are a very very bad man... But O so well (cigar) endowed.


----------



## coppertop

well done with the pics Greg, you should do this for a living


----------



## IHT

coppertop said:


> well done with the pics Greg, you should do this for a living


why thank you. you actually think they'd pay someone to do that? 

btw - since you were asking about the PSD4, i might have one tonight when you come over.


----------



## Bruce5

I can see from here they are fake.
Better check your vender.


----------



## coppertop

IHT said:


> why thank you. you actually think they'd pay someone to do that?
> 
> btw - since you were asking about the PSD4, i might have one tonight when you come over.


Sure rubb it in. I might bring one of mine. :tg


----------



## TheSmokingHiker

Yep, it worked...


----------



## coppertop

Bruce5 said:


> I can see from here they are fake.
> Better check your vender.


ROTFLMFAO..........are you the vendor Bruce?


----------



## Bruce5

The thread was entitled: *"How to tease a newby"*
.
I only wish IHT could have gotten here already.
:r


----------



## coppertop

:r ............I'm sure you could tease him


----------



## dadof3illinois

IHT said:


> oooooooo...


I still like ya IHT........now get to the post office!!!! :r


----------



## coppertop

Yeah he needs to get his bald ars to the Post Office.


----------



## IHT

while packaging, i noticed that i'm six 2 gallon freezer bags short... so, i'm off to the store, then home, then the PO, then to the jewlers to get my wifes ring fixed, then to pick up my son..... then to start packing for Korea.


----------



## IHT

lol... just noticed that nobody has viewd the other photos, just the ones that automatically show up..

lazy bastages.
the close ups are nice though....


----------



## dadof3illinois

Next week is going to be so much fun! I have a chance now of having cigars waiting on me in my mail box every evening! Boy I'll have to do some serious explaining !!!!


----------



## dayplanner

Those cigars look awesome Greg! Some of my favorites are in there...can't go wrong with Boli RC, VR Famoso, RASS or PSD4.

Those newbies are in for a real treat.


----------



## dadof3illinois

IHT said:


> lol... just noticed that nobody has viewd the other photos, just the ones that automatically show up..
> 
> lazy bastages.
> the close ups are nice though....


I looked at them IHT!!!


----------



## coppertop

IHT said:


> while packaging, i noticed that i'm six 2 gallon freezer bags short... so, i'm off to the store, then home, then the PO, then to the jewlers to get my wifes ring fixed, then to pick up my son..... then to start packing for Korea.


better get a move on then.........packing for Korea??? Man you got all weekend.


----------



## coppertop

IHT said:


> lol... just noticed that nobody has viewd the other photos, just the ones that automatically show up..
> 
> lazy bastages.
> the close ups are nice though....


So did I....well a few anyway


----------



## dadof3illinois

I've just got to beat the wife home everyday next week.... :r It's all you and IHT's fault... I was doing fine until I started talking with you guy's, now I"m buying smokes like crazy.......Thanks..... :r


----------



## coppertop

Your smokes should be there today.....I hope. Gregs next week


----------



## coppertop

dadof3illinois said:


> I've just got to beat the wife home everyday next week.... :r It's all you and IHT's fault... I was doing fine until I started talking with you guy's, now I"m buying smokes like crazy.......Thanks..... :r


And your welcome


----------



## Sickboy

Wow! Enjoy those smokes fellas. As a relative newby myself, I hope to be trying all of those over the next few months. :tg


----------



## Bruce5

Sickboy said:


> Wow! Enjoy those smokes fellas. As a relative newby myself, I hope to be trying all of those over the next few months. :tg


.
IHT teased Sickboy,
What a mean person.


----------



## coppertop

Bruce5 said:


> .
> IHT teased Sickboy,
> What a mean person.


he's a jerk that IHT.......somebody should change his name to Ethel, oh wait......you already did


----------



## IHT

PM to the 4 other dudes is on the way with DCs and box codes.


----------



## Gargamel

Nice pics...and I did look at the close ups. I wouldn't mind tearing into one of those Bolis right about now.


----------



## floydp

Man thats some nice looking stogies.. Nice pics IHT! :w


----------



## MoTheMan

Man, I got a hard on.

OK, so I've seen cigars before; but these looked soo fresshh you could almost smell the aroma coming off them. Mmm!!

You're right Greg, no fair teasing those who don't have them. You're such a bad influence.









Wonder how you got that way?!


----------



## LasciviousXXX

IHT said:


> figured i'd tease them a little bit before i head to the post office.


What a DICK!!! :fu :fu


----------



## IHT

MoTheMan said:


> Wonder how you got that way?!


THAT IS SOME FUNNY CHIT!

just teasing the guys who are expecting them in the mail is all, not other guys...

passing the torch on down the line. puttin' the banana peel on their last step prior to the slippery slope is all.

i can hear 'em now... as they approach the slope and hit that banana peel...
"whoooops!!" and down they tumble.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker

THEY DO look like you could reach out and grab one, and THEY DO seem like the smell should be wafting up from the 17er. If I wasn't so well stocked, I would be extremely jealous. Still, I always feel like just a few more boxes and I will be satisfied...ahhh-the big lie of Havanas.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Greg, If I knew what the whole "Ethel" thing was about, I'd probably tease you.

You big bald NANCY-Boy


----------



## IHT

LasciviousXXX said:


> Greg, If I knew what the whole "Ethel" thing was about, I'd probably tease you.


on another topic somewhere, aalmeter was teasing coppertop and I about being the married rosenburg spies, and i ended up being "ethel". so, he "managed" to get enough credits to change my name there... 
but, paybacks are a b-tch, go check out his handle now (some people keep some credits in the bank  ).


----------



## coppertop

IHT said:


> on another topic somewhere, aalmeter was teasing coppertop and I about being the married rosenburg spies, and i ended up being "ethel". so, he "managed" to get enough credits to change my name there...
> but, paybacks are a b-tch, go check out his handle now (some people keep some credits in the bank  ).


Yeah his is friggin hilarious...........poor, poor AAl. :tg


----------



## AAlmeter

THAT DOESN'T SOUND LIKE RUING TO ME! :sb


----------



## coppertop

AAlmeter said:


> THAT DOESN'T SOUND LIKE RUING TO ME! :sb


 :r MAO

I'd be RUING, if I could only stop laughing.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

How was your smoke tonight Copper?


----------



## coppertop

LasciviousXXX said:


> How was your smoke tonight Copper?


You've been talking to IHT....It was good. Thank you for asking. The PSD4's I have are really mellow. They don't pack that punch like they do when they're young. But still a great smoke.

If you see the pictures IHT took tonight, I need a hair cut LOL. IHT says I have the "Julius Caesar" look going......."E tu Brutus"  

What did you have tonight? If anything.


----------



## AAlmeter

Julius Caesar, Julius Rosenberg.....pick one and stick to it would you?


----------



## coppertop

AAlmeter said:


> Julius Caesar, Julius Rosenberg.....pick one and stick to it would you?


Well at least the first name remains the same. But I would rather be stabbed to death then be accused of being a traitor........


----------



## Bruce5

IHT,
The close ups look great. 
Throw up the box codes on this thread for us.


----------



## IHT

Bruce5 said:


> Throw up the box codes on this thread for us.


PSD4 - TDV OCT04
RASS - UHT OR JHT (can't tell for sure) OCT04
VR Famosos - HGS OCT04
Boli RC - all i can see is a "3", the rest is too light to tell. so, i'm guessing 03. 

and i had a young PSD4 from that box last night - the power and pepper were there, like the ones i fell in love with. toward the last half it got a little chocolate undertones as well.


----------



## D. Generate

Consider me teased. I looked at all of those pictures and I have to say, I'm kind of aroused.

I can't wait!


----------



## IHT

dale, my wife told me i should've sent all you guys plain boxes and kept the nice looking ones you all are getting.... or put them in little baggies.
:r 

good thing she doesn't organize splits, huh?


----------



## ju1c3r

Bruce5 said:


> I can see from here they are fake.
> Better check your vender.


hmm... Bruce5 I can see your concern.

As a young ape, I will be the one to put myself on the line... Yep I can be the one to determine if it's fake or not... first hand. It's tough job, but someone's gotta do it!


----------



## Bruce5

ju1c3r said:


> hmm... Bruce5 I can see your concern.
> 
> As a young ape, I will be the one to put myself on the line... Yep I can be the one to determine if it's fake or not... first hand. It's tough job, but someone's gotta do it!


.
Someone has to tell IHT those are not real box codes. 
I just don't have the heart. 
.


----------



## IHT

as my 4 yr old son would say, "whatever, whatever..."


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Forget about Bruce5's comment IHT, as you can see he has 666 posts which clearly makes him the devil. 

Evil Incarnate :r


----------



## IHT

i had to drive down to my in-laws wednesday so we could celebrate my sons 5th b-day with them.
so, as my son and wife both passed out, i decided to pull out a RASS from this box split.

from what i gather, the other 3 guys have probably smoked them all... i sincerecly hope not... 

the first one i had, while in korea, was not that great, just a young cigar that should not have been smoked yet.

the one i had on the drive down was simply awesome, and it's only been a few months. coffee, earthy, and a kick-ass carmel-like sweetness on the finish.

i still have 4 or so of these from this split, i wish you others would've saved 'em...


----------



## Gargamel

IHT said:


> i had to drive down to my in-laws wednesday so we could celebrate my sons 5th b-day with them.
> so, as my son and wife both passed out, i decided to pull out a RASS from this box split.
> 
> from what i gather, the other 3 guys have probably smoked them all... i sincerecly hope not...
> 
> the first one i had, while in korea, was not that great, just a young cigar that should not have been smoked yet.
> 
> the one i had on the drive down was simply awesome, and it's only been a few months. coffee, earthy, and a kick-ass carmel-like sweetness on the finish.
> 
> i still have 4 or so of these from this split, i wish you others would've saved 'em...


Greg, I have honestly been waiting for you to come around on those. Welcome to the club of satisfied RASS smokers. In my opinion (and many others apparently) one of the best.


----------



## MiamiE

wow thats one lucky noob!


----------



## Elisha

noobs rule!


----------



## IHT

Gargamel said:


> Greg, I have honestly been waiting for you to come around on those. Welcome to the club of satisfied RASS smokers. In my opinion (and many others apparently) one of the best.


no man, you got me all wrong. i LOVE RASS, just not a YOUNG RASS.
when people are telling some newbies what to smoke young, and i see "RASS", i cringe.

i tried telling these guys to hold off on smokin those. i know 2 of them have already rifled through them (one of those 2 has split a cab with coppertop - the other is about to split another cab with me).

but, i do love me some RASS (with any amount of age on them). hell, the RASS was my first ever cuban cigar (and i copied my review of it, from another forum, on here a long time ago).


----------



## dadof3illinois

Greg,

I've still got 4 of each one, I smoked one of each of these the week after we received them. Been letting them sit until this summer when I can sit out on the deck and enjoy them in peace..... 



IHT said:


> no man, you got me all wrong. i LOVE RASS, just not a YOUNG RASS.
> when people are telling some newbies what to smoke young, and i see "RASS", i cringe.
> 
> i tried telling these guys to hold off on smokin those. i know 2 of them have already rifled through them (one of those 2 has split a cab with coppertop - the other is about to split another cab with me).
> 
> but, i do love me some RASS (with any amount of age on them). hell, the RASS was my first ever cuban cigar (and i copied my review of it, from another forum, on here a long time ago).


----------



## LasciviousXXX

I'm one of those who enjoys a young RASS, my palate is not as experienced as some of the guys but I think RASS when they're young posses a nice kick that I really enjoy. I split a Cab of RASS with Coppertop and I'm letting those rest for awhile as I've also heard great things about aged RASS.

However, yeah those first 5 were gone pretty quick


----------



## D. Generate

Mine are all gone.  Stupid lack of impulse control. 

I know you told me to wait on them. I just don't follow directions well, it even said so on my third grade report card.


----------



## IHT

D. Generate said:


> I just don't follow directions well, it even said so on my third grade report card.


thats alright, one of these days you can go back and finish 3rd grade. it looks so much better on your resume.


----------



## altbier

IHT said:


> thats alright, one of these days you can go back and finish 3rd grade. it looks so much better on your resume.


I also heard the people who pass fourth grade earn 10% more per hour at $5.50 and hour!


----------



## LasciviousXXX

I've revived this thread and am going to name it......... "How to Tease IHT, D. Generate, and Dadof3illionois" 

They're comin' at ya bitches!!


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Here's another one......................... "I'm Rick James Bitch"


----------



## LasciviousXXX

And a final Pic................ I'm sorry Charlie Murphy


----------



## icehog3

Tease me, Dustin, tease me!!!!  :w


----------



## MiamiE

holy crappers that looks amazing!


----------



## hollywood

Now those look absolutely good enough to smoke!!!  [hollywood drules on keyboard for 10 minutes staring at picture] Can't wait!


----------



## RPB67

Thos look awesome. Enjoy smoking those cigars.


----------



## DownUnder LLG

Awesome man, love those Cuaba's they're an a$$ kicking smoke


----------



## Jeff

hollywood said:


> hollywood drules on keyboard for 10 minutes staring at picture


Don't get electrocuted man.  Those sticks do look amazing though!


----------



## DsrtDog

Wow!!!


----------



## dadof3illinois

come to PAPA!!!!!!!


----------



## IHT

nice selection, dustin. since this coming month is jerry's turn, and i'm on deck again, i've been thinkin what my choice will be for July...

hope you can get the okay from your boss to spend some of your own money.  you might need it for my pick o' the month.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

PM me Greg with what you're thinkin' about. Now I'm curious......


----------



## One Lonely Smoker

IHT said:


> you might need it for my pick o' the month.


I CANNOT SUGGEST HIGHLY ENOUGH the ERDM Tainos. Expensive but worth it. On second thought, stay away from MY vendor's supply you bastids. I am in a monetary transition period and am very vulnerable. It's bad enough he sold out of PLonsdales before I had the money grubbed up.


----------



## MoTheMan

IHT said:


> nice selection, dustin. since this coming month is jerry's turn, and i'm on deck again, i've been thinkin what my choice will be for July...
> 
> hope you can get the okay from your boss to spend some of your own money.  you might need it for my pick o' the month.


Bruce5 & I were talking about a vertical sampling of the Le Hoyo line (they come on cabinets of 25 & 50).


----------



## UP IN SMOKE

I did not read the whole thread but that just seems wrong. :r


----------



## IHT

LasciviousXXX said:


> PM me Greg with what you're thinkin' about. Now I'm curious......


sorry, dustin, i just saw this... you'l just have to wait til july. :fu

ps - i got the Cuabas today... i take it one box was very dark and the other was normal color? they look good (but young - march 05).


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Yeah so I tried to give everyone a sampling of both the lights and the darks, weird isn't it, same box code same factory same month but significantly different shades. If you look at the original tease pic of both side by side you can even see it from afar. 

Yeah they are very young but I've smoked one and it is definitely good. I've got 2 more boxes of these comin for another split, that's how good these things are 

I'm anxiously waiting for July cause now you've got me curious hehe.


----------



## dadof3illinois

LasciviousXXX said:


> Yeah so I tried to give everyone a sampling of both the lights and the darks, weird isn't it, same box code same factory same month but significantly different shades. If you look at the original tease pic of both side by side you can even see it from afar.
> 
> Yeah they are very young but I've smoked one and it is definitely good. I've got 2 more boxes of these comin for another split, that's how good these things are
> 
> I'm anxiously waiting for July cause now you've got me curious hehe.


Dustin,

Have you tried any of the Divinos yet? I'm looking at picking up something for a 30 - 45 min smoke and these look like they may do the job.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Jerry,
I've been fortunate enough lately to try many of the sizes in the Cuaba line and I'm lovin' every one of them. The Divinos are nice tiny little smokes that retain that tobacco flavor that Cuaba is famous for. These are nice and smooth with a milder flavor then some of the larger sizes. A little bit O' spice is noticeable but its not powerful in a party Short kinda way just nice and smooth with that woody tobacco flavor. 

I like 'em but I'm trying to stick to Cuaba's larger sizes as I keep the Party Shorts on hand for when I'm low on time.

Enjoy those Salomones!


----------



## dadof3illinois

LasciviousXXX said:


> Jerry,
> I've been fortunate enough lately to try many of the sizes in the Cuaba line and I'm lovin' every one of them. The Divinos are nice tiny little smokes that retain that tobacco flavor that Cuaba is famous for. These are nice and smooth with a milder flavor then some of the larger sizes. A little bit O' spice is noticeable but its not powerful in a party Short kinda way just nice and smooth with that woody tobacco flavor.
> 
> I like 'em but I'm trying to stick to Cuaba's larger sizes as I keep the Party Shorts on hand for when I'm low on time.
> 
> Enjoy those Salomones!


I can't wait till they get here!!!! I'll have one then put the others down for a nap.


----------



## IHT

dont' get your hopes up for July, just a "brand" that i'm sure not many of us have... might do another "2 box" deals, so we get more of 'em each.


----------



## dadof3illinois

IHT said:


> dont' get your hopes up for July, just a "brand" that i'm sure not many of us have... might do another "2 box" deals, so we get more of 'em each.


The first PC's were great....at least my friends wife thought so... :r I only smoked one and have another left in the humi, she's smoked the others....

I'm sure your choice will be another fine smoke!


----------



## dadof3illinois

Okay, now it's my turn to tease the guys:

Read'em and weep fellas!!!


----------



## LasciviousXXX

I said GAWD DAMN!!!

I'm droolin' over here  

I can't wait for these to get here. See you picked up some Charlottes too Jerry, excellent smokes. I love cigar ****..... mmmmmm


----------



## dadof3illinois

LasciviousXXX said:


> I said GAWD DAMN!!!
> 
> I'm droolin' over here
> 
> I can't wait for these to get here. See you picked up some Charlottes too Jerry, excellent smokes. I love cigar ****..... mmmmmm


Yep, on your left are the Partagas 898, middle are the HdM Petit Robustos and Partagas PSD4 three packs, middle right are the Charlottes and on your right are just a few Boli PC's...... 

I like the hard core stuff..... :r


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Shit man I feel like I'm on a Jungle Safari tour Jerry  :

(In my best Australian accent)- "On your left you'll see the dreaded Party 898, watch out though, he's a real vicious bugger. On your right you'll notice the quietly sleeping Party Charlotte, a very rare and hard to find specimen. Crickey!!"

:r


----------



## dadof3illinois

LasciviousXXX said:


> Shit man I feel like I'm on a Jungle Safari tour Jerry  :
> 
> (In my best Australian accent)- "On your left you'll see the dreaded Party 898, watch out though, he's a real vicious bugger. On your right you'll notice the quietly sleeping Party Charlotte, a very rare and hard to find specimen. Crickey!!"
> 
> :r


 :r I just hope you enjoy em!!!... :r


----------



## Danimal

MAN.. how do you get to be a newb and receive boxes like that !


----------



## JDO

Wow I am amazed at the generosity on this board. Yet somehow it seems sinister.......a push down the slope.


----------



## IHT

*i love you guys - in a non-gay way, of course*

man, next month is approaching fast... i gotta come up with something...
i STILL might do what i was thinkin of doin'...

thanks for the photos, jerry. i'm sure my wife can't wait to put them in my humi for me!!

btw, could you PM me the box codes?


----------



## LasciviousXXX

*Re: i love you guys - in a non-gay way, of course*

Greg, if you can swing it bro, I'm still down for July's special sticks 

Hehe, man this thread has pretty much turned into the monthly IHT,D. Gen, Dadof3, and XXX box split extravaganza :r


----------



## IHT

true, true.

speaking of d. gen, where the fluck is he? i have been absent lately, but he's been unseen. might have to give him a call. maybe he's in jail with the other "Reno 911" cast/crew?


----------



## D. Generate

I'm here, I'm here. Although my middle kid ego likes the fact that I've been missed.  

I've been working a lot lately on a project that makes me absolutely no money whatsoever. I also don't think it works to pick up chicks, so I don't know what the point is. The J-School is making me do it. It's an internship that I need to graduate so I've been keeping really busy with that. 

Also, I'm an uncle now! My sister and her husband had a 6 lb. 14 oz. boy this last Tuesday and I've been hanging out with them in my free time. My nephew's really cool until he loads his diaper up. Then my sister changes him and he's cool again. 

I still try to check in on a fairly regular basis. This just means that in the near future, my shameless post padding will have to be on the back burner.

Beautiful pics Jerry! This split has been great, I love the variety.


----------



## Steeltown

Nice lookin cigars Jerry! And congrats Dale, on becomming an uncle. As a uncle thru marriage, it is fun, and I didn't have to go anywhere near the diaper either. Now he's 4 and is really fun to hang around. Enjoy a nice smoke!


----------



## dadof3illinois

*Re: i love you guys - in a non-gay way, of course*



IHT said:


> man, next month is approaching fast... i gotta come up with something...
> i STILL might do what i was thinkin of doin'...
> 
> thanks for the photos, jerry. i'm sure my wife can't wait to put them in my humi for me!!
> 
> btw, could you PM me the box codes?


I thought I sent you guys a PM with the box codes???? Let me know if you didn't get it and I'll resend.

Go ahead and get what ever you want for the July split.


----------



## Roger Miller"

Got news for you guys -- you don't have to be a newbie to be teased by the pictures in this thread. Nice collections you guys got building here.

Cheers!

_____
rm


----------



## dayplanner

*I think a tear came to my eye....*

What a proud day....

My first Cab! 

And boy oh boy are they STINKING! :w


----------



## One Lonely Smoker

I hate vendors that open your pristine cabinets to crack the feet of your cigars with their idiotic bubblewrap scheme to "protect" your smokes. ONLY belicosos need to be padded for shipping.


----------



## Blueface

Definitely nice pics and tough not to stare at but the same can be said about the pics on Steeltown's post.


----------



## tecnorobo

i hate this thread with an *intense* passion


----------



## calistogey

DKim81 said:


> MAN.. how do you get to be a newb and receive boxes like that !


I was just wondering about the same thing.


----------



## BMLawler

O.K. im jelous :fu :fu :fu :r


----------



## LasciviousXXX

calistogey said:


> I was just wondering about the same thing.


You work your ass off Calistogey....... you work your ass off. 

Seriously though, it just comes down to the right mix. Good friends, a passion for cigars, quite a bit of expendable $$$, and the desire to have the finer things in life.

Hang out for a bit, chat awhile, make friends and before you know it you'll be participating in box splits with the best of 'em. I promise


----------



## Moglman-cl

*HOW DO I REALLY FEEL LINK*


----------



## IHT

digging this up for DUSTIN and JERRY..... my how they've grown... makes a momma proud (_shut up_).

and, while you're at it, CLICK THIS FOR SOME THEME MUSIC!!


----------



## tecnorobo

in some instances, it pays to be a noob


----------



## drevim

One of the true treasures in this thread is that post #7 was from a very new to the site Klugs (notice I didn't say newb).

Again, way to bring Dustin and Jerry in to the fold, Greg!! They have truly spread their wings and flown, and both have been very helpful to this newer newb.


----------



## Baric

OMG they look amazing! thats gonna be some gift...


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

This must have been back in the golden age of the jungle when the FOGs used to bomb the newbies with one or two intact boxes. :dr


----------



## Bigwaved

IHT has no mercy. Thanks for the eye candy. The presentation of a full box always makes that heart dropping feeling, don't you agree?


----------



## IHT

nobody thought the theme music was funny?

"bah, whatta you know from funny, ya putz."


----------



## galaga

IHT said:


> nobody thought the theme music was funny?
> 
> "bah, whatta you know from funny, ya putz."


They've never seen the show -- hey, where's AAlmeter when you need him?


----------



## Bruisedawg

I can smell those sticks from here!!! Thanks for the "eye candy":SM


----------



## Danimal

Sob


----------



## drevim

IHT said:


> nobody thought the theme music was funny?
> 
> "bah, whatta you know from funny, ya putz."


Sorry Greg.....

I enjoyed it, and I remember it.....I'm sure those were the days.

"Boy the way Glen Miller played songs that made the hit parade.
Guys like us we had it made, those were the days.

And you knew who you were then,
Girls were girls and men were men,
Mister we could use a man like Herbert Hoover again.

Didn't need no welfare state, Everybody pulled his weight.
Gee our old LaSalle ran great. Those were the days. "


----------



## Bigwaved

drevim said:


> Sorry Greg.....
> 
> I enjoyed it, and I remember it.....I'm sure those were the days.
> 
> "Boy the way Glen Miller played songs that made the hit parade.
> Guys like us we had it made, those were the days.
> 
> And you knew who you were then,
> Girls were girls and men were men,
> Mister we could use a man like Herbert Hoover again.
> 
> Didn't need no welfare state, Everybody pulled his weight.
> Gee our old LaSalle ran great. Those were the days. "


Hee Haw, Hogan's Heroes and All in the Family were staples at my grandparent's house. So long ago...I was just watching an lod episode of All in the Family (the one where his brother comes back to give Archie his father's pocket watch).


----------

